# My video setup for (solo) turkey hunting



## Ricochet (Jan 11, 2013)

I use the shotgun mount system found here http://www.rakdup.com/index.aspx, and I recently bought the Canon HFM500 HD Camcorder they recommend there but for far less at http://www.bhphotovideo.com/.  More info about this camcorder can be found here: http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/camcorders/consumer_camcorders/vixia_hf_m500

I bought this mount about 3 years ago when it was Deer Ridge Innovations.  It works great for solo hunters and you probably will need the thread extender if use a Remington 870 like me.

I use to record video with cheaper HD camcorders - they got the job done but battery life, audio and low light capability were lackluster.  Thus, I have learned that spending extra on a higher quality Canon with better features is a good investment.  Here are my reasons: better audio - I plan to buy an affordable shotgun microphone as well (Azden's SMX-10 http://www.azdencorp.com/new/product.php?productid=93733&cat=38&page=1) + the Canon HF models have a mic input and mini hot shoe accessory mount for mics.  Low light capability is key for off the roost hunts in the woods or swamps - the Canon HF models have the same Pro sensor their high end professional series camcorders have in them (for better low light recording).  These 2 primary factors will greatly improve my video quality in the turkey woods this spring.  A side benefit of the shotgun mic is you will not hear the camera motors or other odd noises internal mics make. Secondary improvements are better battery life and remote control capability - I will Velcro the remote to my Primos trigger stick, which will greatly reduce my hand movement when hitting the record or zoom buttons. Also, get a class 10 SD memory card for your digital camcorder - the faster they are the better they record.   Class 4 cards will work but they are not as fast and quality suffers a little because of their slower data transfer speed (Class 10 is the fastest).  Oh, get a black camcorder since they don't stick out as much or you can use a camo cover/skin for them made from cloth, vinyl or tape (messy).  Here is a good vinyl option: http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/accessories/scope-kit-mossy-oakr-camo-skin-wrap.html. Lastly, these Canon HF models are only $300 or so these days!

As you will see in my videos I try to start recording well before they get into shotgun range.  Here are my YouTube hunting videos (playlists):



For 2012 Hunts:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHdT6OJQ_ixyJ4ldDvM3DMKhX8ICkKg3

For 2012 and all previous year's hunts:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL75C72E71EB297728

For 2013 hunts go here:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHdT6OJQ_izcizKdrgYiAzeZ64HiPrk_

Here are some photos of this gun mount and camera and mic:














The shotgun mic will help with long range audio for distant gobbles...etc.  Also, the recoil of your shotgun does effect your recording when you shot but with practice it can be mitigated - that's about the only real drawback to this mount/setup.

I hope that helps and enjoy!


----------



## TK1 (Jan 12, 2013)

I was sold on it until the recoil but do like the video quality...


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 12, 2013)

TK1 said:


> I was sold on it until the recoil but do like the video quality...


Yeah, you will probably miss the moment of impact, but it's not a show stopper for me.  

Bottomline; It's much easier than setting up a tripod, moving it and tracking a bird at the same time you are trying to keep your gun fixed on the target. It keeps your movement to a minimum, which maintains your concealment.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 12, 2013)

great job I enjoyed the videos


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 13, 2013)

I have one of these mounts and recorded a couple hunts with it way back when. It is what it is. . . and you do get some footage which is better than no footage. I will warn though, it may be alright for turkey hunting since the shots are limited, but it will screw a camera up being shot off that thing too many times. Big risk.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 14, 2013)

jeremy1217 said:


> great job I enjoyed the videos


Thanks!  



Covehnter said:


> I have one of these mounts and recorded a couple hunts with it way back when. It is what it is. . . and you do get some footage which is better than no footage. I will warn though, it may be alright for turkey hunting since the shots are limited, but it will screw a camera up being shot off that thing too many times. Big risk.


Yeah, it's not perfect but some footage is better than nothing. That's a good point - the recoil is wicked with some guns so it's probably wise to limit your shooting with the camera mounted (practice with it once or twice then save it for the your actual hunts).  The mount does have a spring loaded moving platform that helps absorb the recoil/shock, but it only does so much and some cameras can't handle shock as well as others.

I wish I had a cameraman me with on my hunts, but I don't so this is the easiest way to do it solo IMO.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 14, 2013)

*Camo Source*

http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/accessories/scope-kit-mossy-oakr-camo-skin-wrap.html

I ordered this camo skin kit for my camera (in Obsession); I think it will work nicely and it should be plenty of coverage for a camera.  Also, this way you can choose from any of the Mossy Oak camo patterns.  I'm sure Realtree has something out there like this as well.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 15, 2013)

pretty awesome stuff right there.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 16, 2013)

tcoker said:


> pretty awesome stuff right there.


Thanks - I have added some updates above.


----------



## Buck Roar (Jan 16, 2013)

i amjust going to stay with the tripod. I t is nice vid but i dont have the money to buy that.lol


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 19, 2013)

I have the HFM500 as well. Really like it so far and it takes some really good video IMO. I just got a Muddy Outfitter tree arm that I plan on using during turkey season. I sit on the ground most of the time and I can strap it to the tree. If nothings going on I will have something to rest on if nothing else. As for shotgun mic, I've been looking at the Rode Video Mic Pro I'm planning on getting. I saw a video that compared it to Sennheiser and it sounded better. Not quite as tinny sounding. I used the camera deer hunting but never got any kill footage, only one recovery. It's a nice and light camera for a self filmed. I got my camo skin from Campbell Cameras.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jan 19, 2013)

The videos are nice up until the shot. That recoil is some rough stuff and like a post above said, I bet thats mighty rough on that camera.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 19, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> I have the HFM500 as well. Really like it so far and it takes some really good video IMO. I just got a Muddy Outfitter tree arm that I plan on using during turkey season. I sit on the ground most of the time and I can strap it to the tree. If nothings going on I will have something to rest on if nothing else. As for shotgun mic, I've been looking at the Rode Video Mic Pro I'm planning on getting. I saw a video that compared it to Sennheiser and it sounded better. Not quite as tinny sounding. I used the camera deer hunting but never got any kill footage, only one recovery. It's a nice and light camera for a self filmed. I got my camo skin from Campbell Cameras.


Cool, the arm sounds like it will work but that's still something else you have to carry and/or fool with to get footage. Also, that looks like a good mic and Campbell Cameras is another source for camo - I don't remember seeing Mossy Oak Obsession as an option there. 



TurkeyKiller12 said:


> The videos are nice up until the shot. That recoil is some rough stuff and like a post above said, I bet thats mighty rough on that camera.


Thanks and yeah, like I said it's not perfect but it will get the job done nicely - not seeing them get blasted is no big deal to me and far from the best part of videos IMO.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 20, 2013)

Your correct, carrying in a tree arm is one more thing to lug around. No argument there. My pack doubled in weight. However, if your going to film you might as well make the video the best it can be. It's hard and alot more work but worth it in the end. Or you could use a tripod. Anything but the gun. I don't think that camera will like the recoil over time. Not trying to talk you in or out of anything. This is just my thoughts.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 20, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Your correct, carrying in a tree arm is one more thing to lug around. No argument there. My pack doubled in weight. However, if your going to film you might as well make the video the best it can be. It's hard and alot more work but worth it in the end. Or you could use a tripod. Anything but the gun. I don't think that camera will like the recoil over time. Not trying to talk you in or out of anything. This is just my thoughts.


That's cool, to each his own and you aren't talking me out of anything. This is my preferred setup and it works for me.  There are a lot of opinions on here and that's fine, this is just my opinion on an easy video setup.  I think my new camcorder will hold up to the shock/recoil - I've used it with 3 other cheaper cameras/camcorders and they all still work.  I might try the tripod method again some day, especially if I can find a cameraman.  Plus, I need to find the $ for a good fluid head model tripod - apparently they ain't cheap.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 20, 2013)

I got the camcorder covered with Mossy Oak Obsession now.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 21, 2013)

Great videos! Can't wait to see how you do in '13.


----------



## DMP (Jan 21, 2013)

I use the same set up and as far as recoil goes with the camera, the mount actually has piece built into it to help reduce the recoil on the camera....

I was worried about recoil myself but after doing a bunch of research I found no complaints about the recoil causing the cameras to malfunction...


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 21, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> That's cool, to each his own and you aren't talking me out of anything. This is my preferred setup and it works for me.  There are a lot of opinions on here and that's fine, this is just my opinion on an easy video setup.  I think my new camcorder will hold up to the shock/recoil - I've used it with 3 other cheaper cameras/camcorders and they all still work.  I might try the tripod method again some day, especially if I can find a cameraman.  Plus, I need to find the $ for a good fluid head model tripod - apparently they ain't cheap.



Your right about that unless you can find one used. I found the tree arm used so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 21, 2013)

huckhgh said:


> Great videos! Can't wait to see how you do in '13.


Thanks - I'll share them here first!  



DMP said:


> I use the same set up and as far as recoil goes with the camera, the mount actually has piece built into it to help reduce the recoil on the camera....
> 
> I was worried about recoil myself but after doing a bunch of research I found no complaints about the recoil causing the cameras to malfunction...


Yep, good point - I stated that as well. 



carolinagreenhead said:


> Your right about that unless you can find one used. I found the tree arm used so it wasn't so bad.


Ah, good advice - maybe I should hit Craigslist for one.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 21, 2013)

They "experts" say that the place to not skimp is in the audio. They say to get a good shotgun mic. Not saying yours is bad by no means. But they say the key to a good video is good audio. I have a video by Tom Miranda on self filming. It talks about everything from a quality camera, to lighting, audio and tricks to making your videos look like you have a camera man. It's called How to be a Solo Cam Pro if your interested. Real good video and real helpful.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 21, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> They "experts" say that the place to not skimp is in the audio. They say to get a good shotgun mic. Not saying yours is bad by no means. But they say the key to a good video is good audio. I have a video by Tom Miranda on self filming. It talks about everything from a quality camera, to lighting, audio and tricks to making your videos look like you have a camera man. It's called How to be a Solo Cam Pro if your interested. Real good video and real helpful.


Thx, I will try to find the video and I was thinking of going with the Canon shotgun mic made for my camera instead of the cheaper alternative.






http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...002_DM_100_Directional_Stereo_Microphone.html


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 21, 2013)

This video?


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes sir that would be it.


----------



## Big Country (Jan 22, 2013)

How do u like that camera gun mount? Is it sturdy? And would it work with my 835 with the sight rail? Is it worth $80????


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 22, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Yes sir that would be it.


Cool, thx!



Big Country said:


> How do u like that camera gun mount? Is it sturdy? And would it work with my 835 with the sight rail? Is it worth $80????


I like the gun mount - it gets the job done.  It takes some getting use to with it on your gun, but it's attached so it's easy to keep up with - I mount the camera at the truck and leave it on there while I'm hunting.  I usually don't travel far so that works.  However, if I was to hike a long ways I would put the camcorder in my vest and mount once I strike up a bird, then take it off after a kill to get some final footage (then put in vest).  It would work on your Mossberg - it attaches via the barrel screw/cap on top of magazine tube.  $80 does seem a little high, but they apparently bought the design/product from Deer Ridge Innovations, and I think I paid $50 or $60 for it via Cabela's about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Big Country (Jan 22, 2013)

Well it will be for my secondary camera. Should I pay that much or try to find a cheaper solution?


----------



## DMP (Jan 22, 2013)

Big Country said:


> Well it will be for my secondary camera. Should I pay that much or try to find a cheaper solution?




When I got mine I just bought the mount from rakdup.  You can find the camera much cheaper on amazon.  I have the Cannon Vixia HFM 40 which run more than $600, but I found it on sale on Amazon for $350.  Shop around and you will find some good deals...  Don't go cheap on the camera... Get a good quality HD camera....


----------



## DMP (Jan 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4uQUZE4cMc

Here is one of my videos from last year.  There are more on my youtube page...  

Now if your wanting to be a pro and make videos then the gun mount may not be the way to go unless your using it as a secondary camera to get a different angle.  

Personally, I just enjoy having fun and using it as another way to remember hunts and show my friends...


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been using a Go Pro for second angles. It does ok for stuff close up like that.


----------



## gsu51 (Jan 22, 2013)

The only problem with the camera on the gun with me is it would be shaking uncontrollably


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 23, 2013)

gsu51 said:


> The only problem with the camera on the gun with me is it would be shaking uncontrollably


LOL Yeah, you can tell my breathing gets faster in my videos!


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Jan 23, 2013)

Let me first say I am not wanting to be a basher at all. I am saying this to protected yours and anyone else's investment in a video camera.
It is a cool setup but I wouldn't put my camera through much of this. That gun recoil is really bad for the CMOS sensor inside of that camera. The CMOS sensor is already a tad bit loose because canon has a system within the camera to lightly vibrate dust off of the imaging sensor. I ran a HF-S100 for a few years without a bit of problem. I had a samsung I would mount on a shotgun and I destroyed that one after a while of recoil abuse. The first thing to go is the screw attachment at the base of the camera. You cannot fix it yourself, believe me. One of the guys with our show tried and messed the camera all up( Canon HF-S10). Had to send it in for repairs and it was not cheap at all. The next thing to go is the autofocus. It will get so random that you will never want to use it anymore. The final thing is the CMOS Sensor itself and when it goes the camera is toast.
If you are going to mount onto a gun get a video camera that can handle shock(go pro, epic cam, etc.) These smaller cameras are actually made for some degree of abuse. The video quality is not as high but still good investments for video.
    About the mic, yes upgrade to the canon mic. The azden smx-10 is a good mic but 2 things, you never know when that battery is going dead and the white noise that is produced in the background of your audio can be terrible to listen to. You may not notice it now but when you upgrade your mic you will definitly hear the difference. I would also look at the Sennheiser MKE-400.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 24, 2013)

Good advise ^^. B&H photo has a video comparing the Senheiser MKE-400 to the Rode Video Mic Pro and some others. Worth taking a look so you can hear the difference yourself.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 24, 2013)

Millyville Hunter said:


> Let me first say I am not wanting to be a basher at all. I am saying this to protected yours and anyone else's investment in a video camera.
> It is a cool setup but I wouldn't put my camera through much of this. That gun recoil is really bad for the CMOS sensor inside of that camera. The CMOS sensor is already a tad bit loose because canon has a system within the camera to lightly vibrate dust off of the imaging sensor. I ran a HF-S100 for a few years without a bit of problem. I had a samsung I would mount on a shotgun and I destroyed that one after a while of recoil abuse. The first thing to go is the screw attachment at the base of the camera. You cannot fix it yourself, believe me. One of the guys with our show tried and messed the camera all up( Canon HF-S10). Had to send it in for repairs and it was not cheap at all. The next thing to go is the autofocus. It will get so random that you will never want to use it anymore. The final thing is the CMOS Sensor itself and when it goes the camera is toast.
> If you are going to mount onto a gun get a video camera that can handle shock(go pro, epic cam, etc.) These smaller cameras are actually made for some degree of abuse. The video quality is not as high but still good investments for video.
> About the mic, yes upgrade to the canon mic. The azden smx-10 is a good mic but 2 things, you never know when that battery is going dead and the white noise that is produced in the background of your audio can be terrible to listen to. You may not notice it now but when you upgrade your mic you will definitly hear the difference. I would also look at the Sennheiser MKE-400.


Thanks for the advice - I'll be careful with it and I hope my Canon holds up.  I will use a tripod or monopod where I can and when I'm filming hunts for others.  Oh, I thought about getting a GoPro but they only have a fixed 2x zoom so I would think the bird would have to be in your lap (so to speak) to get good footage of him.



carolinagreenhead said:


> Good advise ^^. B&H photo has a video comparing the Senheiser MKE-400 to the Rode Video Mic Pro and some others. Worth taking a look so you can hear the difference yourself.



Yeah, I will check those out against the Canon mic.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 24, 2013)

DMP said:


> When I got mine I just bought the mount from rakdup.  You can find the camera much cheaper on amazon.  I have the Cannon Vixia HFM 40 which run more than $600, but I found it on sale on Amazon for $350.  Shop around and you will find some good deals...  Don't go cheap on the camera... Get a good quality HD camera....


Yeah, I bought mine off B&H for $300 even better than Amazon for my model camcorder.



DMP said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4uQUZE4cMc
> 
> Here is one of my videos from last year.  There are more on my youtube page...
> 
> ...


That's bascially why I do it - not to be professional but to capture the hunt on video.  I have just learnerd that better equipment will make the video turn out much better.  $300 for a quality HD camcorder is affordable these days.  However, $2,000-$8,000 for those professional models is a different story (way out of my budget).

Oh, I subscribed to your YouTube channel - nice videos!  

BTW, this was a good one!  I've seen it - I think I know one of the guys with ya in this video.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 24, 2013)

Go Pro isn't for the birds really. When I'm in the deer stand I'll either mount it on my bow or a tree arm pointing back at myself. It's just to get a view of the hunter and see what he's doing. I have seen it mounted on a tree step like on a trail so when the bird or deer walks by you get a close up of the animal and maybe of the shot if your really lucky. Here's a pic of my setup. I'm still adding to it.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 25, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Go Pro isn't for the birds really. When I'm in the deer stand I'll either mount it on my bow or a tree arm pointing back at myself. It's just to get a view of the hunter and see what he's doing. I have seen it mounted on a tree step like on a trail so when the bird or deer walks by you get a close up of the animal and maybe of the shot if your really lucky. Here's a pic of my setup. I'm still adding to it.


Nice!  Is the lens hood a must have?


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 25, 2013)

I wouldn't call it a "must have" but it does help keep the direct sunlight out of the lens. If your deep in the woods and the sun isn't an issue then I would say no but if your hunting fields or open country then I would say yes.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 27, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> I wouldn't call it a "must have" but it does help keep the direct sunlight out of the lens. If your deep in the woods and the sun isn't an issue then I would say no but if your hunting fields or open country then I would say yes.


Ah, makes sense - thx!


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 31, 2013)

*More Video Advice/Tips*

Here is a good article related to this topic:
http://www.grandslamnetwork.com/filming-turkey-hunts


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a real good article. The bad part is this article is presuming that you have someone to film for you. I don't. Everything still holds true for self filming though. That video I posted pretty much says the same thing.


----------



## Ricochet (Mar 20, 2013)

This is how good the audio sounds with the DM-100 shotgun mic (in shotgun mono mode):



I will post up stereo mode video/audio sooner or later.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 17, 2013)

Here are my videos for this year using my new Canon HD camcorder and shotgun mic setup:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHdT6OJQ_izcizKdrgYiAzeZ64HiPrk_

BTW, here is what this camera mount setup will look like on your shotgun...


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a cool setup. Are you using manual or auto focus? Which mic did you get?


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 17, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> That's a cool setup. Are you using manual or auto focus? Which mic did you get?


Thanks, auto focus - no manual focus on my Canon. I'm using the DM-100 mic as noted earlier in this thread...it works great!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Apr 18, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> Thanks, auto focus - no manual focus on my Canon. I'm using the DM-100 mic as noted earlier in this thread...it works great!



Check your internal settings. I'll bet it does have a manual focus.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 19, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Check your internal settings. I'll bet it does have a manual focus.


 Apparently it doesn't according to the Canon website i.e. TTL (Through The Lens) + Instant AF.  Any ways, manual focus would probably be too much hassle when a bird is coming in (in most situations hunting solo).


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 22, 2013)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Check your internal settings. I'll bet it does have a manual focus.


I was mseeing around with the camcorder this weekend and it appears it does have some kind of manual focus by touching the screen on whatever object you want in focus (in manual mode).  I'll figure it all out some day.

I just found this video as well:


----------



## lilbassinlady (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed them!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I figured it did. Mine does. With these cameras I don't see much difference in manual to auto because auto has the same subject tracking as it does in manual. Anyway, it takes good video nonetheless.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 3, 2014)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Yeah I figured it did. Mine does. With these cameras I don't see much difference in manual to auto because auto has the same subject tracking as it does in manual. Anyway, it takes good video nonetheless.


Yeah, this video would have been better if I had know about the manual focus but I might have been busted by the hens:


----------

